# This is the most hilarious over-dub I've ever heard! I hate CREED.



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ms61I54CeQA]http://youtu.be/ms61I54CeQA[/video]

"rrrreeearr reeearrr reeaaawwrrrr.... about to play some dooka, dooka reeeaaawwrr! Let's do it!"


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kWAoz9DJvMg]http://youtu.be/kWAoz9DJvMg[/video]

Bwahahahaha Disturbed too!!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 23, 2012)

omg this is so fucking dumb,but i cant stop laughing,lmao


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 31, 2012)

That was some funny shit. I wanna see this done to POD.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 6, 2012)

Better then the last creed shit I heard lol...


----------

